#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  Problema com APC-5M+ (Conecta na torre, porém não conecta pppoe)

## NielsonPadilha

Olá @*Suporte Intelbras*, hoje me deparei com um problema em uma das minhas APC-5m+, mesmo os clientes conectados na torre com sinal bom, as wom 5000 mimo não conseguem se conectar PPPoE (Nem aparece a requisição no mikrotik). Passei uma baita dor de cabeça com isso..... Redirecionei o cliente para um outra torre e conectou normalmente e logou pppoe. Esse APC-5M+ cada dia que passa vai deixando de logar 1 cliente.... de 8 conectados nela (3 já não conseguem mais logar o pppoe).

Já resetei o equipamento, upei firmware novamente e continua..... O cliente ta conectado no AP, porém não consegue logar no mikrotik(nem aparece requisição). Antes estava normal....

Alguns clientes no AP:


Como tenho algumas antenas na torre sem uso, estou colocando no lugar para tentar sanar o problema provisoriamente.

Oque poderia estar causando isso ?

Obrigado

----------


## FMANDU

Nielson ainda é aquela mesma apc 5m+ que esta com o painel Algcom?

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Nielson ainda é aquela mesma apc 5m+ que esta com o painel Algcom?


Essas mesmo. Tô com 8 clientes nela.... do nada 1 cliente não conectava pppoe e estava com sinal perfeito nela. Redirecionei esse cliente pra outra torre e na mesma hora que pegou sinal da torre conectou pppoe. Quando foi hoje mais 2 clientes nesse ap com algcom também estão conectados no ap, mais não conecta pppoe.

Tô com 1 apc desse na garantia (já faz meses e até agora nada), aparentemente outro com defeito. Não devo mais colocar apc nessa antena.

Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Trocamos switch, antena e mesmo assim não resolveu. Aparentemente tá tudo bem com canal, poderia ser canal?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Olá @*Suporte Intelbras*, hoje me deparei com um problema em uma das minhas APC-5m+, mesmo os clientes conectados na torre com sinal bom, as wom 5000 mimo não conseguem se conectar PPPoE (Nem aparece a requisição no mikrotik). Passei uma baita dor de cabeça com isso..... Redirecionei o cliente para um outra torre e conectou normalmente e logou pppoe. Esse APC-5M+ cada dia que passa vai deixando de logar 1 cliente.... de 8 conectados nela (3 já não conseguem mais logar o pppoe).
> 
> Já resetei o equipamento, upei firmware novamente e continua..... O cliente ta conectado no AP, porém não consegue logar no mikrotik(nem aparece requisição). Antes estava normal....
> 
> Alguns clientes no AP:
> 
> 
> Como tenho algumas antenas na torre sem uso, estou colocando no lugar para tentar sanar o problema provisoriamente.
> 
> ...


Bom dia NielsonPadilha.

Faça um teste mudando a forma de autenticação deste cenário de PPPoE para IP dinâmico e verifique se os CPEs obterão endereços IP, caso não obtenham, verifique se os endereços MAC dos seus CPEs estão "chegando" até a tabela ARP do seu Mikrotik e poste o resultado dos testes para que possamos analisar.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Bom dia NielsonPadilha.
> 
> Faça um teste mudando a forma de autenticação deste cenário de PPPoE para IP dinâmico e verifique se os CPEs obterão endereços IP, caso não obtenham, verifique se os endereços MAC dos seus CPEs estão "chegando" até a tabela ARP do seu Mikrotik e poste o resultado dos testes para que possamos analisar.
> 
> Att,
> Equipe Intelbras


Trocamos switch, antena e mesmo assim não resolveu. Aparentemente tá tudo bem com canal, poderia ser canal? Como vcs poderiam me ajudar?

Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk

----------


## teknando

Bom no meu caso não era o APC 5M e sim as Wom 5000 como AP (já sabendo que não é recomendado ulo uso como AP)e duas como cliente não tive sucesso quando fazia a conexão não tinha navegação aí troquei pra IP dinâmico mesma coisa aí fiz em Bridge com duas na ponda um Rodeador mesma coisa conectava mas não tinha uma navegação fluída .
Eu acho que tem alguma coisa com a comunicação entre os Intelbras e o MK ou posso estar errado.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Aqui não ta indo nem a pau....

Esses 2 de vermelho são os 2 que não conseguem conectar pppoe.....


Estou indo na casa do cliente e vou colocar em IP estático para tentar acessar a rede interna. Já descartei ser problema no switch. Compramos um switch novo de 8 portas da intelbras e plugado no cabo com notebook disquei pppoe e conectou normalmente, sem problemas.
@*Suporte Intelbras* se puder entrar em contato comigo.

----------


## FMANDU

Esse Ap esta em wds?

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Sim está em access point (auto wds). Fui na casa dos 2 clientes desliguei o rádio e liguei novamente e do nada normalizou.... Porém o primeiro cliente não conectou de jeito nenhum, até resetamos a antena.

Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk

----------


## FMANDU

Vou te dar uma dica de amigo, já ate te falei antes. Tira intelbras dai, coloca uma rb 912. Ate um mês atras eu estava com o ultimo APC 5M 90+ (estou querendo vender ainda na garantia e nota), Ipoll com latência la no alto. Tirei ela e coloquei uma rb sxt sa 90º só pro final de semana para os clientes pararem de reclamar. Pronto, só paz. Estou ate agora com o painel + 912 pra substituir o Sa , mas esta rodando tão bem que nem quis mais mexer. 
Parei de comprar wom, as que tenho funcionando sem ipoll estão la bacana, mas com tdma esquece. 
Obs: as wom ainda tem aquele problema de receber bem o sinal da torre e transmitir mal, mesmo em potencia alta.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Vou te dar uma dica de amigo, já ate te falei antes. Tira intelbras dai, coloca uma rb 912. Ate um mês atras eu estava com o ultimo APC 5M 90+ (estou querendo vender ainda na garantia e nota), Ipoll com latência la no alto. Tirei ela e coloquei uma rb sxt sa 90º só pro final de semana para os clientes pararem de reclamar. Pronto, só paz. Estou ate agora com o painel + 912 pra substituir o Sa , mas esta rodando tão bem que nem quis mais mexer. 
> Parei de comprar wom, as que tenho funcionando sem ipoll estão la bacana, mas com tdma esquece. 
> Obs: as wom ainda tem aquele problema de receber bem o sinal da torre e transmitir mal, mesmo em potencia alta.


Realmente a wom recebe muito bem o sinal da torre, mais pra enviar é complicado, você acaba tendo que aumentar muito o sinal. Estou pensando nessa rb912 ou colocar a 922 em modo n. Foda que tenho 45 wom's e 9 apc 5m+, 4 apc 5m 90+.

----------


## FMANDU

> Realmente a wom recebe muito bem o sinal da torre, mais pra enviar é complicado, você acaba tendo que aumentar muito o sinal. Estou pensando nessa rb912 ou colocar a 922 em modo n.


Pense também em adotar as sxt como cliente, a diferença de preço e pequena em relação ao wom.

Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## FMANDU

Se a intelbras não fosse "orgulhosa", ela traria as cpes da ligowave e seria um concorrente digno de respeito.

Enviado via Moto G (4) usando UnderLinux App

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Até tem o APC-5M-18+, porém o valor delas é inviável..... chegando a preços de mais de 600,00 reais.

Com antenas melhoras consegui um ping bom e estável com ipoll... Porém resolvi desligar o ipoll por problemas de desconexões de alguns clientes que mesmo com sinal ótimo perdia conexão com a torre, onde que no modo 802.11n não tenho esses problemas.

Um ping de um cliente no 802.11n: http://prntscr.com/bxz5m6 (com ipoll é praticamente a mesma coisa variando de 2 à 3ms).

AP APC-5m+
CPE Wom 5000 mimo

----------


## JonasMT

Se for usar apc 18 melhor ir de epmp heeh. Tbm tenho umas porcarias dessas wom na rede, como sao poucas vou por uma sxt 90º pra atender elas e boa. Até pensei em usar painel algcom + apc 5n mas só vejo reclamaçao do suposto tdma nas wom.

Enfim rb912+sxt nos cliente e seja feliz.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

> Se for usar apc 18 melhor ir de epmp heeh. Tbm tenho umas porcarias dessas wom na rede, como sao poucas vou por uma sxt 90º pra atender elas e boa. Até pensei em usar painel algcom + apc 5n mas só vejo reclamaçao do suposto tdma nas wom.
> 
> Enfim rb912+sxt nos cliente e seja feliz.


 @*JonasMT* vocÊ que já mais experiente vale apena por uma 912 ou logo uma 922 como AP? Será se fica bom usar o 802.11n com por ex. a 922 ou 912 inicialmente e ir migrando pra SXT até migrar todas e ativar o protocolo da mikrotik ? (Não sei qual melhor protocolo dela para PTMP)

----------


## JonasMT

> @*JonasMT* vocÊ que já mais experiente vale apena por uma 912 ou logo uma 922 como AP? Será se fica bom usar o 802.11n com por ex. a 922 ou 912 inicialmente e ir migrando pra SXT até migrar todas e ativar o protocolo da mikrotik ? (Não sei qual melhor protocolo dela para PTMP)


Rapaz eu nao gosto da serie 921/922 só tive dor de cabeça até hj e olhe que ja testei 4 pares diferente e distancias variadas, principal dor de cabeça sao travamentos. E olha que ja joguei dinheiro no lixo pra uma "famoso" consultor configurar um simples ptp de 1.5 que nos testes passava banda 240mb em 80mhz, mas quando jogava trafego parava em 80mb. 

Enfim fuja das 92x kkkkkk, instale uma rb912 se for rede mista inicial me chama que te passo as manhas. Pois tive problemas serios de desconexao de cpe apos umas 30 salada mista, apos ajuste simples problema resolvido.

Tenho algcom 60º + rb912 chegando a 50 sxt conectadas planos de 1 a 5mb e zero reclamaçao.

Pros:
- Nao tem problema de virus
- Nao reseta sozinha e sem motivo
- Nao queima porta lan só de ouvir raio
- Passa mais banda mesmo no modo salada mista hehe

Contra:
- mcs da cpe acompanha os do AP
- instalador geralmente chora ao ver winbox kkk

RB912 + Sxt + nv2

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Estou pensando em só SXT e WOM 5000 mimo inicialmente, até ir vendendo as wom e substituindo por SXT. Agora pra habilitar o protocolo tem que ir de cliente em cliente ? Qual seria o melhor protocolo da mikrotik ?

Como fica o ping por ai ?

Não é muito complicado de alinhar ? pelo winbox tem aquele quick pra configurar rapidinho. Aquilo é uma mão na roda pra um instalador.

----------


## JonasMT

Vamos la:

No AP:
- Como vai usar mimo use no ap mcs12 fixo
- Protocolo 802.11 
- Ative o pack CM2 ta se saindo o melhor em rede mista

cpe sxt:
-deixe os mcs em auto pois ela considera o ap
- Protocolo any

Para alinhar muito melhor que wom/ nano loco pois a senssibilidade da mk sempre é maior que os citados.

E sim o quick e muito simples de usar, mas aqui deixo tudo pronto. E só adicionar o pppoe e conectar ao painel.

Sobre ativar o nv2 no futuro, basta primeiro voce conectar ao cliente remotamente e adicionar a senha do NV2 e aplicar. Quando alterar no painel ele ja vai conectar automaticamente. Minha latencia c/ nv2 3 a 7ms com 802.11 1 a 4ms

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Caros parceiros do Under-Linux, boa tarde.
Em virtude das dificuldades enfrentadas com a utilização dos nossos equipamentos da família WOM5000 com TDMA, aos que desejarem, nos enviem os seus telefones de contato para que a nossa equipe possa ligar para vocês e acompanharmos em tempo real os testes em seus equipamentos.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## Murilopeixotoalmeida

Boa tarde Amigos, 
Eu discordo um pouco de todos que estão tendo estes problemas e veem como solução a troca do equipamento por outra marca.
Eu estou trabalhando com as wons 5000 siso, i e mimo e também com o APC-5m, não tenho nenhum dos problemas citados por vcs..

O que vejo é o seguinte:

O pessoal quer trabalhar com marcas mais conceituadas como a MK e UBNT, pois elas "quase" fazem milagres, e qq modificação que vc fizer, seja em canal ou protocolo ou MCS, elas continuam funcionando, e no meu ponto de vista, mau..

Ninguém quer ter o trabalho de procurar o melhor desempenho da intel... Como eu disse acima, preferem trocar...

Eu também tive muitos problemas no princípio, mas com muitos testes acredito que cheguei próximo ao máximo que as wons podem oferecer..

Eu trabalho com WOM como AP com 20 clientes pendurados, sem nenhuma desconexão, e olha que minha rede ainda é mista (PPPOE e IPxMAC). Trabalho também com o APC com 50 clientes com CCQ acima de 95%

Se alguém quiser entrar em contato comigo, com certeza vou contar como faço, porém não é fácil... Mas se preferirem, compre estas outras marcas que "quase" fazem milagres e finjam que resolveram seus problemas..

OBS: Eu tenho 160 Wons e estou precisando de mais, caso alguém queira me vender as que não deram certo por aí..

----------


## JonasMT

Eta missera um provedor milagre certo e 5mil que ja tento usar essa gambiara 'tdma no wom' estao errados e so sabem usar soluçao 'milagrosa' tenha do vai..
Cara 20 user misto por celula? Kkkk cara uso 30 a 40 desde que o ap seja 912 pois rocket coitada msm com airmax chora com 35 user.

Enfim nem vou perder muito tempo postando cases e cases com msm problema com wom, gastar 160 a 180 nessa gambiara 1x1 ou 260 a 280 em mk com nv2 2x2 suportando tranquilamente 70 user por celula com planos de ate 5mb

----------


## Murilopeixotoalmeida

> Eta missera um provedor milagre certo e 5mil que ja tento usar essa gambiara 'tdma no wom' estao errados e so sabem usar soluçao 'milagrosa' tenha do vai..
> Cara 20 user misto por celula? Kkkk cara uso 30 a 40 desde que o ap seja 912 pois rocket coitada msm com airmax chora com 35 user.
> 
> Enfim nem vou perder muito tempo postando cases e cases com msm problema com wom, gastar 160 a 180 nessa gambiara 1x1 ou 260 a 280 em mk com nv2 2x2 suportando tranquilamente 70 user por celula com planos de ate 5mb


É o que eu disse, quer me vender as suas? eu compro... ou se quiser te ensino como usar p vc não ficar jogando dinheiro fora e achar que está abafando porque usa equipamento CARO...

OBs: eu penduro 20 clientes num AP que custa míseros 200 reais... Mas se vc está com dinheiro sobrando, não vejo mau algum em vc jogar fora....

----------


## JonasMT

Sim perduro 40 em um que custa 350 usando misto ou 70 usando protocolo propretario..Enfim nao vou aliementar troll. Expertao ja tivemos um tal lactel algo assim que fez o mundo revolucionar usando wom, assim como ja tivemos krazer revolucionando com 2x2 3x3 e 4x4 e quem investiu so se fudeu.... Vou continuar com o milagre 'caro' sou noob nao sei trabalhar! Agora se minha grana desse msm eu iria de epmp outro investimento de provedor burro que nao sabe lidar com o milagre chamado wom!

----------


## meyknho

@*Suporte Intelbras*, @*JonasMT*, @*Murilopeixotoalmeida*

Olá Boa Noite,

Infelizmente, a performance do WOM 5000 com o IPOLL não é a esperada por muitos, pois nós brasileiros tendemos a comparar as marcas, através das primeiras impressões, quando se trata da Rede Wireless, visamos sempre (Latência, CCQ, Nível de Sinal)...

*Minhas impressões ao usar IPOLL com WOM 5000
*
1º. CCQ estável, variação mínima, níveis de sinais permanecem os mesmos.

2º. Latência sobe muito. em Modo N fica entre 1ms e 4ms, já em Modo Ipoll tenho uma média de 25ms.

3º. Navegação fluida apesar da latência não vejo lentidão.

4º Percebe-se que o Ipoll prioriza conteúdo de vídeos, porém consequentemente, download convencionais, não consegui atingir taxas acima que 2MB.

*Reflexão:*

A primeira coisa que se para pra pensar é a latência, por que em NV2 ou Airmax temos latência de 3ms ~ 7ms, por qual motivo os downloads convencionais não se atinge taxas maiores que 2MB? 


*Conclusão:* 

Apesar de tudo, uso a Intelbras a quase 02 anos, e posso dizer que o produto está evoluindo, porém sei que ainda precisam de alguns ajustes, o suporte está ai para coletar as informações e realizar esses ajustes.

*Att, Aleff Meykson*

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Aqui tenho boas médias de latência, ccq e ping (usando apc 5m+ e antena algcom) o maior problema é clientes que estão com ótimos sinais perderem conexão com a torre (Dando a sensação que o ipoll é muito sensível e qualquer oscilação por menor que seja faça ele perder conexão). Esse problema no modo N puro não tenho.

Acredito que intelbras tem que trabalhar melhor nesse protocolo e colocar novas versões.... Ainda estamos com ipoll v1, no qual nem temos suporte para ipv6.....e já faz um bom tempo que não temos nenhuma atualização......

Seria interessante mostrar ccq nos APs parecido como o da ubnt.

Obrigado

----------


## FMANDU

@*Murilopeixotoalmeida* @*JonasMT* @*meyknho* @*NielsonPadilha* 
Eu não vou generalizar e dizer que a wom nao presta. Ela é boa pra uma rede de baixa performance, se voce quer vender planos baixos ou atende uma região bem pobre, vale a pena pelo custo.

Eu nem levo em consideração de comentários de gente que usa WOM 5000 como AP e ainda diz que é bom.
Eu ate já imaginava que o IPOLL não iria rodar bem, uma vez que ja ate postei aqui mesmo no forum a resposta da Ligowave dizendo que o WOM não é compatível(entendi que qualquer coisa que roda ipoll sem ser ligowave, é gambiarra). Mesmo assim apostei, comprei 6 apc 5M+ e o resultado foi tão desastroso que não podia deixar nem mais um dia daquele jeito. Ainda uso WOM, mas so compro pra região muito carente mesmo.
Uma coisa que não da nem pra comparar é uma rede IPOLL com wom e Nv2 com MK, Mikrotik da uma taca grande. Enfim... ainda consigo um ping de 5ms no wom5000 com 3 saltos ate o concentrador ppp, mas usando 802.11.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Caros parceiros do Under-Linux.

Aos que possuem dúvida quanto a compatibilidade da família WOM5000 com o protocolo proprietário iPoll, segue explicação já publicada no fórum. Primeiramente, para que possamos compreender o seu funcionamento, diferenciamos os papéis do BaseStation e dos CPEs em um sistema com iPoll, o BaseStation fica responsável por gerenciar o sistema de polling e implementa o algoritmo do iPoll para a seleção de qual CPE fará a transmissão, já o CPE por sua vez, somente precisa saber como "obedecer" as ordens do BaseStation, o qual toma as decisões com base no algoritmo do iPoll. O WOM5000 em modo access point não implementa o protocolo iPoll, ele utiliza o 802.11a/n, agora, em modo cliente o WOM5000 é compatível com iPoll proveniente dos APCs como BaseStation. 

Resumo da atual situação do iPoll: Monitorando os nossos atendimentos no suporte técnico, não nos deparamos com os mesmos problemas que vem aparecendo aqui no fórum, estamos a disposição para ajudá-los, porém não é possível atendermos todos de forma eficaz aqui pelo fórum, em função disso, pedimos que nos informem via mensagem privada ou e-mail os seus telefones de contato para que possamos acompanhar cada caso e termos também a opinião do ponto de vista de quem está com o equipamento em campo.

Para solicitar um contato do nosso suporte técnico a respeito de baixo desempenho com os WOM5000 operando com iPoll, basta enviar um e-mail para [email protected] com o assunto *Under-Linux,* e o corpo do e-mail deverá conter seu* nome completo,** telefone para contato e usuário do Under-Linux.

*Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## jmathayde

Tambem notei isso da ping , estou tentando amenizar mais ta osso , isso que so tenho 7 clientes na APC e o ping endoida muito , aqui nao tem muita interferencia , quase zero , 

1 cenario tenho esta apc com 7 clientes ping fica doidao , entre 20ms chegando ate 300ms , e quando nao perde pacote .

2 cenario tenho como AP um wow 500 mimo segurando tambem 8 clientes e pelo meu espanto o ping fica sempre entre 2 no maximo 12ms , isso do 12ms quando o cliente ta usando e na tala ,

Agora vou fazer um teste simples e facil , desligar o ipoll da APC e ver se vai pra frente o negocio.

----------


## jmathayde

Recebi ligação do pessoal da intelbras muito atenciosos , massss não deu certo perda de pacote mesma coisa lentidão , 

Fiz um teste hoje de manha tirei o ipoll deixei so ap wds e fico show de bola , agora vou deixar deligado ate estabilizar este protocolo

----------


## FMANDU

Sem ipoll roda muito mais estável. O APC é muito bom radio.

----------


## JonasMT

> Sem ipoll roda muito mais estável. O APC é muito bom radio.


O problema ai é o wom, tenho varios ptp com apc 18+ latencia de 2 a 4ms

----------


## jmathayde

> O problema ai é o wom, tenho varios ptp com apc 18+ latencia de 2 a 4ms



Com ipoll ligado ? o meu problema foi no multiponto , agora monitorando desde manha ta uma luva vamos ver a noite aonde as coisas acontecem

----------


## NielsonPadilha

To com problema numa wom 5000 mimo que ta conectado numa APC-5m-90+ simplesmente não conecta pppoe. Tenho 12 clientes lá e somente um não conecta pppoe.

Estava normal, quando foi hoje a antena desconectou e não voltou mais. No AP ela está conectada normalmente, mais na rb não chega.

----------


## NielsonPadilha

@*Suporte Intelbras* vocês poderiam entrar em contato comigo para verificarmos um problema que estou tendo com os apcs como ap e cliente. Notei que quando aparece essa mensagem de falied no log do apc a antena wom 5000 mimo conecta no ap mais fica sem comunicação com a rede interna.

Veja a foto no log:



A antena não consegue conectar pppoe de jeito nenhum. Ela não consegue se comunicar com a rb é como se tivesse dado problema na Bridge do apc para rede cabeada. Quando isso ocorre tenho que mudar antena pra outro ap.

Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk

----------


## FMANDU

> @*Suporte Intelbras* vocês poderiam entrar em contato comigo para verificarmos um problema que estou tendo com os apcs como ap e cliente. Notei que quando aparece essa mensagem de falied no log do apc a antena wom 5000 mimo conecta no ap mais fica sem comunicação com a rede interna.
> 
> Veja a foto no log:
> 
> 
> 
> A antena não consegue conectar pppoe de jeito nenhum. Ela não consegue se comunicar com a rb é como se tivesse dado problema na Bridge do apc para rede cabeada. Quando isso ocorre tenho que mudar antena pra outro ap.
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-E700M usando Tapatalk


Conseguiu resolver? Aqui estou com o mesmo problema

----------


## NielsonPadilha

Olá pessoal desculpa pela demora, estou fazendo um ptp urgente e acabei sem tempo.

Pois é ainda não consegui resolver esse problema. Quando ocorre só tem 3 possibilidades:

1 - Você troca o cliente do AP pra outro
2 - Troca o rádio do cliente e usa esse em outro cliente
3 - As vezes volta a funcionar, sozinho (mais esse ultima é complicado, ter que esperar....).

O pessoal da intelbras me orientou quando isso ocorrer fazer o seguinte teste: Colocar o wom com IP Estático e verificar se o mesmo consegue se comunicar na rede, acessar a net, efetuar ping etc.... Porém esse teste ainda não tive o tempo de fazer.

Você poderia ver, caso não consiga se comunicar eles tem que analisar mais a fundo oque possa ser isso, caso consiga possivelmente poderia ser problema de conexão com o AP.

Particularmente não acredito ser problema de conexão, pelo menos aqui comigo o sinal está ótimo.

Abraços

----------


## FMANDU

Eu tentei colocar ip estatico, mas não pingou, não acessou e nem deu sinal que iria. Desistir, fico insistindo com Intelbras pq sou teimoso.




> Olá pessoal desculpa pela demora, estou fazendo um ptp urgente e acabei sem tempo.
> 
> Pois é ainda não consegui resolver esse problema. Quando ocorre só tem 3 possibilidades:
> 
> 1 - Você troca o cliente do AP pra outro
> 2 - Troca o rádio do cliente e usa esse em outro cliente
> 3 - As vezes volta a funcionar, sozinho (mais esse ultima é complicado, ter que esperar....).
> 
> O pessoal da intelbras me orientou quando isso ocorrer fazer o seguinte teste: Colocar o wom com IP Estático e verificar se o mesmo consegue se comunicar na rede, acessar a net, efetuar ping etc.... Porém esse teste ainda não tive o tempo de fazer.
> ...

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

Bom dia NielsonPadilha e FMANDU.

Nossa equipe está trabalhando para caracterizar esta situação, entraremos em contato com ambos para que possamos entender melhor os cenários em que ocorre e para que possamos acompanhar o caso ocorrendo em campo.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------

